# We got Da Bird at last and it's all and more!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon the woman came to deliver Da Bird at last. I was elated. It cost me a lot because it's imported from the USA and only 2 stores in this country sell it ($13), but it was worth every penny! I closed myself in the bedroom to assemble it and then only waved the wand outside the bedroom door and Prince was already entranced!

After *1 full hour* of continuous play, Prince started panting, so I only dragged the feathers, to avoid him jumping and I soon put the toy away. 

This was the first time Prince actually cried because I stopped playing.

Prince is indoor/outdoor, but if I had an indoor-only cat, I'd be willing to invest 10 times more than I paid on Da Bird, because the amount of exercise and mental stimulation is amazing. It also gave Prince more confidence in his own movements and although it is interactive play, it stimulated his desire to explore playing on his own with other toys a lot more, which was a problem we had that I had posted a thread on ("Cat won't entertain himself).

I may sound like an ad for this toy, but we are really ecstatic with it. I can't thank you all enough for recommending it!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It really is the best toy EVER made for cats. I'm glad you and Prince finally got it!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It is the best cat toy ever. I'm glad you finally got it and had so much fun with it. I think it's just as (if not more) entertaining for us watching them play and leap about.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh cool, I have heard about Da Bird! Havn't got it for my kitties,
but I will have to get it! Is it fun for Prince to play with??


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Petco in the US sells it at $7.50, almost half what I paid. :-(

Oh and the woman advised how to use it so that the feathers don't have to be replaced often. She says that when the cat succeeds in grabbing the toy, don't pull, relax the hold, and wait till the cat releases it to pull again. Since Prince is such a big and strong boy, this tip saved the feathers. And all his biting hasn't spoilt them either, fortunately. She also advises to always put the toy away in a closed cabinet or drawer immediately after playing, not only for the surprise factor but because it's for supervised play only - cat might get tangled in the string and choke.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Or because you might have a cat like Nutmeg who will chew through the string to get the "bird" and then bring the "bird" to you in bed at 3am. She also carried it around all day yesterday, I didn't have the heart to take it away. I'm going to buy yet ANOTHER one tomorrow at Petco, they make so much money off of me.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok...all this talk about Da Bird......

I don't have one, but have looked at them online. How is it any different than other toys like it? (ie rod with string and thing attached to the end) 

I'm sure I'll go ahead and buy one at some point, but have been wondering.....


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Ok...all this talk about Da Bird......
> 
> I don't have one, but have looked at them online. How is it any different than other toys like it? (ie rod with string and thing attached to the end)
> 
> I'm sure I'll go ahead and buy one at some point, but have been wondering.....


I personally don't think its any different, I bought a Petco brand one for $3.99 and my cat loves it


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Those DaBirds never disappoint, do they. Our problem was that Murphy would always chew through the string, leaving it in two pieces. That's been mostly fixed by the other DaBird toy, the one with a mouse on the end, where the "string" is a piece of wire.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not playing with Da Bird as much now- maybe only once a week. Lily gets very possesive and starts growling when she catches it and then runs to take it "away" into the dining room. So Harli doesn't even try to get in on the action. After we play with Da Bird, I have to get a different toy out (a marabou feather on a string) so Harli can have some chase-and-jumping time.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually I just got a hold of the Cat Dancer which is not feathers but small bits of cardboard with catnip fixed to the end of a long, curved wire. If you're not into feathers, I find this is a good alternative interactive toy. 

You kinda feel like you're fishing for cats. You hold out the thing like a fishing rod and the cats come get it!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Meezer_lover said:


> Ok...all this talk about Da Bird......
> 
> I don't have one, but have looked at them online. How is it any different than other toys like it? (ie rod with string and thing attached to the end)
> 
> I'm sure I'll go ahead and buy one at some point, but have been wondering.....


It's a lot different from other wand toys. When you wave other wand toys, they just look like something on the end of a string being waved about. When you wave Da Bird, it truly looks like a bird flying through the air. It's the way the feathers flutter that makes it look very realistic. I actually didn't notice that until my son came over and played Da Bird with the girls, whereupon I was able to see Da Bird from a distance, since I wasn't the one holding the wand. I was amazed at how realistic it looks flying though the air. My girls go nuts over the toy. 

I'm glad Prince enjoys it!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Agree with Susan....and you can actually hear the feathers flutter. You need to "whip" it from side to side to get this effect. If you just bounce it up and down it's no different than any other fishing pole toy.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

My cat likes the fluffier ones, but the Petco brand comes with feather ones like Da Bird. The only difference it looks like is length.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Da MOUSE*

Ritz loved Da Bird, unless I accidentally hit her with it, then she got spooked.
And then I introduced her to Da Mouse, same concept as Da Bird, a mouse on the end of a wire, and she prefers the Mouse to the Bird. (Perhaps because she watches live birds on the balcony all day from the comfort/confines of my living room). 
I move DaMouse back and forth on the floor, 'hide' it under sofa or around low objects, and Ritz pounces on it, just like she would a live mouse. The mouse is indestructable, no matter how hard she bites down on it.
There might be two manufacturers of Da Mouse; if possible, chose the one with the wire-type string versus cloth type string. I find I have better control over where I want the mouse to go.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll have to look for Da Mouse - I had not heard of tha tone.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting....
Maybe I'll get Da Both (bird and mouse).


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I also got Da Bird based on recommendations here. I must put it away when not in use because Otis would chew the string to bits.

Caspian just BEGS to play with it.
Can you tell where I store Da Bird?


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Ok...all this talk about Da Bird......
> 
> I don't have one, but have looked at them online. How is it any different than other toys like it? (ie rod with string and thing attached to the end)
> 
> I'm sure I'll go ahead and buy one at some point, but have been wondering.....


Da Bird has a swivel attachment on the end so the feathers can actually spin through the air. The same technology is used for fishing lures. 

The difference between Da Bird and a few feathers tied to a piece of string is like the difference between an old station wagon and brand new sports car. They both do the same general thing, but in terms of fun, one does it much better 

Honestly, as soon as I open the closet door, Tom is already clicking and dancing in circles.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

ohhhh, I must look into this fabulous toy for Gabby. I'm also going to look into Feliway my kitty has anxiety issues and I hope it will help her have an easier time with her transition to her new home.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

DaBird and Feliway have been ordered!! I LOVE amazon.com and free shipping. I don't have a car so ordering from them saves me a lot of time on the bus and amazon's prices are usually the cheapest I can find.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I found this hilarious youtube video of two kitties playing with DaBird for the first time.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, makes me dizzy to watch! Just be careful not to clunk anyone in the head with it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed, I bought the *Cat Catcher* too (the one you refer to as Da Mouse), and only tried it out today. I can't believe how good it is!! While Da Bird is for vertical exercise, Cat Catcher stimulates horizontal play and strategy.

I took it out of the nylon thinking it wouldn't be a big deal (cost me $12 and I was wondering why on Earth did I buy this too at all), but it wasn't out of the nylon when Prince was already going crazy for it! In the few seconds it took me to straighten the wire (which comes rolled in a circle), Prince wasn't able to stop himself and climbed on me to catch it, which he had NEVER done before!

I know I really sound like an infomercial, but these toys are the SALVATION for anyone with indoor-only cats. 

Cat Catcher is so realistic that I avoid playing with it much because, though I rationally know it's not a cockroach, it constantly makes me cringe because it moves exactly like one. I don't know how they make these toys, but without me moving it in any special way, it runs on the floor exactly like a bug does! I have read that Da Bird was designed with aerodynamics something. Cat Catcher also gets into all kinds of nooks and creeks, and that drives Prince wild. The cats in the youtube above are very mellow compared to how crazy Prince goes.

And (like always) I agree with Mowmow: there's the extra bonus that you watching your cats play with these toys is sooo much fun! For me it's not only fun, but the satisfaction of seeing how much physical and mental stimulation he is getting. The best part of these toys is they are so healthy for cats.

I'm lucky because my English is good enough to participate in American forums and thus discover things that no one knows here. The woman who sold it to me has been trying to promote it here, but people have no idea how good it is. She was surprised that I knew I wanted Da Bird and Cat Catcher without her having to promote them to me.

The story of this woman is very interesting: she started off as a student who cared deeply for the strays downstairs from her apt., and started feeding them, the neighbors started calling the police on her, she had to defend her point, so she started being very vocal advocating for the welfare of strays, the Municipality tried to fine her, she won appeals repeatedly against the Municipality, the Municipality changed its regulations more and more to match her approach, laws in favor of strays were passed nationally, and she felt so good about her success she went to the UK to get a master's on cat welfare. Since then, she's a renowned consultant on cat welfare, and charges fortunes for a consultation (her clients are the very well-to-do only) and for her workshops (I can't afford that). Still, I had told her not to park because I had the exact amount for both toys and the feathers and finding parking next to our condo is impossible, and it took about 10 seconds for me to get to the car from the sidewalk, nevertheless in that time she had already noticed that several strays followed me in adoration and commented not only on that but gave me a few tips on how to make their life even better. I mean, she hasn't lost her love for the poor, street cats. She only imports toys that increase the welfare of cats physically and mentally - no gimmicks (and charges fortunes for them). Once in a while, a cat food company (usually Purina) sponsors one of her workshops, and then entrance is free of charge!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Gabby, I love Amazon too. It has been my salvation because there are so few books in this country (and we are called "The People of the Book", ironically!). Shipping overseas here is expensive, but the books are so cheap that it's worth it. Unfortunately, Amazon are not allowed to ship anything but books to us.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> I had told her not to park because I had the exact amount for both toys and the feathers and finding parking next to our condo is impossible, and it took about 10 seconds for me to get to the car from the sidewalk


I'm cracking up laughing imagining a clandestine trade through a car window of money for illicit cat toys. You're lucky there wasn't any catnip to be mistaken for "something else". :lol:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

doodlebug, that's what I thought too, it did sound clandestine when I suggested it! Who wudda thot Da innocent Bird involved in such acts!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Straysmommy, this whole situation makes me giggle. I remember not long ago you posting about a stray you were helping who was very affectionate, but you didn't know if it was worth the risk of eviction to take him in. Now look what you are doing just to get toys for the boy! He surely is royalty, and I'm laughing not to make fun of you, but because it is ultimate proof of what cats can do!! They suck you in and convince you to treat them like royalty!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok....I just ordered Da Bird and the Mouse Catcher thing from Amazon. Got the original one with the single pole.

Yoshi will probably hurt himself jumping.....but I think his body is used to the hard crashes by now.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

As a young healthy kitten, Yoshi should have no problems jumping around without harm


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> As a young healthy kitten, Yoshi should have no problems jumping around without harm


 
With padded walls, cushy carpet, and a helmet maybe.:lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly severely sprained her tail as a kitten...I think she landed on it kind of funny when she was leaping around. So you do need to be careful.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know if it was in this thread or another, but the cats chasing Da Bird seemed to be fine doing so.. *shrugs*


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*It's a bird? Mouse? Butterflier?*

And let us not forget butterflies and bugs, that also come on string. The string is shorter than the DaMouse and DaBird. But if your cats prefer butterflies or bugs, they might like these better.
CatToy.com


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

S-B, I was thinking the same today, actually!! Nowadays it's just obvious that I wouldn't live anywhere that didn't want the both of us. And indeed, cats are so good at making us their humble servants, making them royalty AND feeling that WE are the blessed ones for their presence in our lives!

Lately my strays (I repeat: *strays*, as in supposedly "starving") have been refusing to eat their kibble and holding out to see if I bring out something "better". They sit around waiting for - literally - hours. Only when I go back home will they lose hope, settle and start eating the kibble. Some even don't eat that day, holding out for maybe tomorrow. LOL The product of me bringing them chicken and treats too often, I guess.

Da Bird continues being a great hit with Prince. He doesn't tire of it. Or more accurately, he'll continue playing even though he's already exhausted, so I have to put it away at some point and start playing with other toys. Today he didn't even ask to go outdoors, he just wanted to stay in and play with Da Bird!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Ritz, do you mean CatToys.com? The other one has no website, domain not registered anymore...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG, CatToys.com is amazing !!!! And it has many more toys by Go Cat! AND it ships to overseas countries !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ritz, you have created a monster! 

How come I didn't know this website? It is a store especially for cats !!!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Da Bird came in the mail today (the Mouse Catcher should be here tomorrow).....

WOW. Yoshi loves it! I had to stop playing after just a few minutes because he was panting from playing so hard. I tried to keep it close to the ground, as he gets dangerous when he starts jumping uncontrollably.

I had cleared out his bedroom so there was plenty of open floor space. When we were done, Yoshi and I were walking down the hallway to the kitchen and he only made it half way there before crashing in the middle of the hall....layed right down on his side.

I figured he was done playing for night and we could relax...but then 3 minutes later he was hyper again. **** kitten energy! Now he's in his room because he was a bad boy....playing in the curtains.

But my point is....Da Bird is no joke. Just be careful with the string....I noticed that Yoshi gets tangled up in it very quickly and I have to unwrap it from around him.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Meezer_lover, LOL that's great! 

I keep Da Bird in a cabinet because of the string issue, indeed. Yesterday I opened the cabinet and no Da Bird. I looked everywhere, found it outside the cabinet on the floor! Prince had NEVER done something like this before, he's totally addicted to this toy, and it has no catnip.


----------

